

New social network to help startups with their promotion launched - startuppers
http://www.startuppers.org

======
startuppers
Dear all, I would like to announce, that after some months of work, we have
just launched new network for startups - www.startuppers.org. We would love to
have your startup featured on our site, so do not hesitate to submit. Any type
of feedback - negative or positive, is highly welcome. Thank you very much.
Marek Novotny, founder of Startuppers.org

~~~
krishkash66
It's a very good link Mr. Startuppers. Thanks For sharing your valuable info.

